# 5 Points short for Australian PR



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

I am an IT Solutions Architect, currently in India planning to get Australian PR.
I have visited Australia couple times on business tour and NZ on a family vacation.

Wife is a cost accountant / financial, investment advisor with Indian qualifications. Dual salary in Australia ( a year after migrating) is really IMPORTANT.

My points calculation is as follows:
Age-0 (46 yrs), Experience-15, Qualification-15 (M.Tech), IELTS-20 (should be doable), Spouse-5. TOTAL - 55

Destination: Sydney, NSW

QUESTION: How to earn the extra 5 points for PR?

Option 1: Enroll wife as student in Australian University. Look for a job; work for 1 year in Australia - earn 5 points. Then apply for PR.

Option 2: Get Work permit ( and job offer) through Immigration consultants; work for 1 year in Australia - earn 5 points. Then apply for PR.

Seniors and Immigration experts ... please suggest better options 

Cheers,
Kapil
India


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

kapilok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an IT Solutions Architect, currently in India planning to get Australian PR.
> I have visited Australia couple times on business tour and NZ on a family vacation.
> ...


What about state sponsorship?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

I got my extra 5 points due to state sponsership. you must get an 8 in all 4 IELTS areas. I kept missing my writing score by .5 . At the end I was being frustrated by the point 5 . I got lucky that I managed to complete 8 yrs of experience and made it up.


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

alihasan said:


> What about state sponsorship?


Ok.
1. How difficult is it to get state sponsorship?
2. Can I do it independently or engage with an Immigration lawyer / expert?
3. I would like to get state sponsorship for NSW (Sydney). In that case what options do I have if I get a job offer in Brisbane or Melbourne?

Thanks again.
Kapil


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> I got my extra 5 points due to state sponsership. you must get an 8 in all 4 IELTS areas. I kept missing my writing score by .5 . At the end I was being frustrated by the point 5 . I got lucky that I managed to complete 8 yrs of experience and made it up.


How did you manage finally?
Any tips will help ... I can prepare for a month ... especially Writing and Listening.

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

sailing in the exact same boat, as i at 55 points as well. Re-doing the IELTS with the hope of getting a Band 8 ( prev score was L&S - 8.5, R-8, W-7). Hopefully am prepared enough to face the wrath of IELTS on June 22nd


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

For me it was a miracle!i got the sponsorship and EOI had a calculation mistake so when victoria stae gave me the sponsorship it tried to freeze my EOI it wasn't able to do as I still needed to do have 5 points so they wrote saying 2 days later that sponsorship will be withdrawn. I had to recalculate my working experience as I not mentioned 1 year experience and with the delay and a request to hold the sponsorship I entered the details and managed to get the 5 points and told Victoria to try again with the EOI and it happened. It was a nerve racking experience and I can only say it was a miracle becuase with IELTS I just couldn't get beyond 7.5 in my writing even though I done it 5 times!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I suggest get state sponsorship...should take less time for NSW than Victoria but then I think you have to pay some amount for NSW and nothing for Victoria. Also, I suggest you do it on your own, no need to hire a lawyer..the more you do these things on your own, the easier you will find to settle in Australia. I have been here 3 months and trust me, unlike India, service industry is v expensive..any Qs, ask on this forum, it is fantastic :-(


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

ashhegde said:


> sailing in the exact same boat, as i at 55 points as well. Re-doing the IELTS with the hope of getting a Band 8 ( prev score was L&S - 8.5, R-8, W-7). Hopefully am prepared enough to face the wrath of IELTS on June 22nd


I would need all the help and advise to get Band 8 and earn 20 points in IELTS.
Please send links and ideas.
Is one month preparation okay?

Cheers,
Kapil


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> For me it was a miracle!i got the sponsorship and EOI had a calculation mistake so when victoria stae gave me the sponsorship it tried to freeze my EOI it wasn't able to do as I still needed to do have 5 points so they wrote saying 2 days later that sponsorship will be withdrawn. I had to recalculate my working experience as I not mentioned 1 year experience and with the delay and a request to hold the sponsorship I entered the details and managed to get the 5 points and told Victoria to try again with the EOI and it happened. It was a nerve racking experience and I can only say it was a miracle becuase with IELTS I just couldn't get beyond 7.5 in my writing even though I done it 5 times!


So, whats the advise.
I have no choice but to get 20 in IELTS.
Writing is my weak area and I can give one month for preparation & practice.

Cheers,
Kapil


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Work hard with the IELTs and good luck


----------



## forumv (May 7, 2013)

kapilok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an IT Solutions Architect, currently in India planning to get Australian PR.
> I have visited Australia couple times on business tour and NZ on a family vacation.
> ...


Hello Kapil,

I am not able to comment on how to score a 8 in IELTS, but after looking at your profile, I have a question on how is one eligible for a spouse 5 points?

I read that only when your spouse is from the same ANZO code, will you be able to claim her points. 

Could you please comment?

Regards,
Forum


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

nice post .. very important to know how to get the 5 points .. 

thanks for all


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

forumv said:


> Hello Kapil,
> 
> I am not able to comment on how to score a 8 in IELTS, but after looking at your profile, I have a question on how is one eligible for a spouse 5 points?
> 
> ...


It's not Same ANSCO Code, rather it is from same list of occupations, for example if its SOL for you, then spouse should also be SOL, but if you are applying through CSOL Job's, she should have an occupation from same CSOL.


----------

